
Show HN: Fuck Black Friday - saviorand
https://www.fuckblackfriday.club/join
======
CraneWorm
> We will send you one (1) email newsletter with charitable activities to
> spend money on instead of spending it on unnecessary stuff

What's wrong with showing that list right on your website? Why do you want my
email?

~~~
pxtail
As Mailchimp "monkey-rewards" (lol) logotype at the bottom inticates -
probably just to send even more affiliate links than ones currently displayed
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
saviorand
After seeing a bunch of Black Friday adverts on tech websites (e.g. VPN sales,
domain sales, and so on) and looking at infographics showing exponential sales
growth on this day for the past several years, I've decided to assemble a list
of companies that aren't just doing their best to raise their revenues on BF,
but actually use the moment to do something good. That's what the Black Friday
basically is.

------
keiferski
Is it really necessary to include "fuck" in the name? It strikes me as
completely unnecessary and alienating to a lot of people.

Try these instead:

\- Ignore Black Friday

\- Forget Black Friday

\- Buy Nothing Black Friday

etc.

~~~
lidHanteyk
"Black Friday" is an offensive phrase to me. It's unnecessary and alienating
to me; the very concept reminds me that I am trapped in a consumerist hell. On
the other hand, fucking is quite natural, quite reasonable, happens all the
time in healthy societies, and is part of the backbone of human existence,

Try these instead:

* Fuck consumerism

* Fuck malls

* Fuck sale pricing

And so on.

~~~
keiferski
Or, you know, some people find Black Friday, consumerism, and malls vulgar and
off-putting, _and_ find an overuse of expletives equally vulgar.

~~~
notus
Saying fuck doesn't harm anyone, fetishized consumer culture does.

------
tomlong
As the notion of black friday has spread fairly convincingly to the UK (in the
last 5-10 years, particularly the last 2-3) there's a bit of push back here.

[https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/17226966.buy-
now...](https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/17226966.buy-nowt-free-
festival-alternative-to-black-friday/)

'Nowt' being yorkshire vernacular for 'nothing'.

For myself, I picked up a pretty good deal on some headphones, and also spent
a load of money on coffee beans yesterday to have just about every coffee
roaster I've ever ordered from email me this morning to offer 25% off. You win
some you lose some.

------
notus
Ever since I heard of an elderly man being trampled to death on Black Friday
the whole holiday makes me sick. I just don't purchase anything (except
utilities I guess) on black friday. I wish traditions like this would die.

------
stockkid
This is cool. It would have been even better if the full contents were
available to the users without having to enter the email. Seems kinda
pointless to have to enter my email address to get "one (1) email newsletter".

------
nathanaldensr
Nothing but a poorly-worded rant against Black Friday followed by several
referral links to retailers.

Yes, referral links to retailers.

~~~
saviorand
Nope. No affiliate links on the website.

------
roschdal
Meh. I'm keeping my precious money, and spending it on useful things for
myself instead.

------
rinchik
Childish website. Flack Friday is crucial for retail, economic growth and
beneficial for the consumers as with larger movement of goods, margins are
dropping. As a matter of fact it also carriers a sentimental vibe with a hint
of a tradition.

I only see some straw man anti-arguments that don't really explain why black
Friday or consumer driven economies are bad (hint: they are not)

EDIT: looks like I overreacted by taking the OPs intent seriously. It turns
out to be just a landing page for referrals? Oh the irony.

~~~
nojvek
Yep. Let’s consume consume and endlessly consume and Trash the planet.

US is already the largest producer of greenhouse emissions considering its
population. We also consume a crazy amount of energy per capita and not much
of our garbage gets recycled.

Sure mindless consumption might be good for GDP but it isn’t great for the
planet.

